# Firefox ja file association

## armomurha

Hei,

 Mistäköhän johtuu semmoinen että en voi muuttaa Firefoxissa sitä millä ohjelmalla jotkut ohjelmat ajetaan.

 Edit -> Preferences -> Main -> Download ei ole mitään option millä voisi muuttaa sitä ja Content -> File types -> Manage ei listaa file tyyppejä sinne (ainoastaan SPL Flash file tyyppi on siellä) eikä niitä voi käsin listata. Firefox kyllä kysyy uusien tiedostojen kanssa, että mitä niille tehdään, mutta en voi mitenkään muutta jälkikäteen tätä.

Voisikohan joku minua auttaa tässä pienimuotoisessa, mutta ärsyttävässä onkelmassa.

Terveisin toivoisin,

 Armomurha

----------

## Flammie

Firefox taitaa kysellä tiedostotyyppejä Gnomelta tai KDE:ltä tai sitten jostain freedesktop-standardista paikasta. Ei mitään ideaa mistä niitä muutettaisiin kyllä. Itsellä on tullut valittua ensimmäisellä kerralla järkevät ohjelmat eikä ole sen jälkeen tarvinnut murehtia  :Smile: 

----------

## armomurha

Näköjään on määrätty tiedostoon ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/mimeTypes.rdf

Sisältää xml:ää joten voi muokkailla itse, mutta jos poistaa/siirtää niin generoi tiedoston uudelleen ja alkaa kyselemään uudestaan. Parempaa ratkaisua en nopiasti löytänyt.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Tossa kokeilin ja huomasin, että firefox kysyy kyllä mitä filelle tehdään ja muistaa sen, mutta se ei ilmesty sinne foxin assosiaatiolistaan. Eli oisko peräti jonkin sortin bugi kyseessä. Itselläni versio 2.0.0.2, mutta ei kyllä täysin vakuuta, kaatuilee aina sillointällöin jne.

----------

